# Etisalat



## kinshu321 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello world.

i got myself duped getting a 2 year etisalat postpaid mobile contract even though i intended to buy a 1 year one. 

Who do i approach to get the contract changed?

The Etislalat help desk simply said "you signed a contract sir. we are closing your request."

Any ideas?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You suck it up as it doesnt matter what you 'intended' as its what you did that matters.

You signed a contract and thats the end of the story.

Sorry. Learn to read the contract next time.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

kinshu321 said:


> Hello world.
> 
> i got myself duped getting a 2 year etisalat postpaid mobile contract even though i intended to buy a 1 year one.
> 
> ...


Would you like to buy some cheap sand?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

kinshu321 said:


> Hello world.
> 
> i got myself duped getting a 2 year etisalat postpaid mobile contract even though i intended to buy a 1 year one.
> 
> ...


Simple case of the age old case of buyers remorse.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yip, sadly nothing you can do until the contract expires. I advise people NEVER to get contracts with the providers here - trying to end the contracts and close the accounts is a complete nightmare. ALWAYS go with pay as you go.


----------



## kinshu321 (Jul 21, 2016)

I know. Sad about it, even as i suck it up.

Anyway, i hope that they don't cancel the number when i move out of the country (as my EIDA will get cancelled.

I would hate to pay ~1000 dhs lump sum. i would rather pay 150 dhs a month as bill.

Thanks!


----------



## kinshu321 (Jul 21, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry. Learn to read the contract next time.


Agreed. Expensive lesson, though.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

kinshu321 said:


> Agreed. Expensive lesson, though.


Not as expensive as it is for a person to learn to read though.


----------



## kinshu321 (Jul 21, 2016)

Are you a lawyer?! 

One part of life's lessons is that you generally become more and more distrusting.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have a good friend who is a retired accountant.
He spent a lot of time working as an auditor for World Bank and other organisations in Africa.
When I first met him - he gave me a piece of paper with two rules written on it.
They were as follows:-

Rule 1) Trust nobody
Rule 2) re-read Rule1!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## FashionPolice (Jul 26, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have a good friend who is a retired accountant.
> He spent a lot of time working as an auditor for World Bank and other organisations in Africa.
> When I first met him - he gave me a piece of paper with two rules written on it.
> ...


this is a good advice, Steve


----------



## dernawe1 (Jul 25, 2016)

What are you guys talking about? Customer service at Etisalat is so good, helpful and friendly, I'm sure they will help this poor soul out. All he has to do is call ever day, figure out exactly which menu options can actually lead to a real person, and then explain the story to them over and over and over and over. Then be passed over to a supervisor who will clear things up almost immediately (like within 2 years maximum). 

Or you can go into a branch office, pull a number, and die a slow painful death.

Jeez guys, be more positive!


----------

